
Kerbal Space Program 2 Announcement - CaliforniaKarl
https://forum.kerbalspaceprogram.com/index.php?/topic/187315-kerbal-space-program-2-master-post/&do=findComment&comment=3653021
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20740378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20740378)

------
CaliforniaKarl
The main page for KSP2 is [https://www.kerbalspaceprogram.com/game/kerbal-
space-program...](https://www.kerbalspaceprogram.com/game/kerbal-space-
program-2/), but I submitted the forum post because one of their Community
Managers collected the page link, launch videos, Q&A and more into a single
post, so I thought that would work better.

Launch is scheduled for 2020.

------
otterpop
Oh man, multiplayer really is going to be a fun addition! Looking forward to
sinking time into this when it comes out.

